# aaarrghhhh. budget Insurance



## neilyweely (22 Jul 2012)

A warning. Budget insurance. Last night I had my car seized by the police and impounded. I was adamant I was insured however Budget told the police I was not as the payment had failed to clear da da dah. (and so on). I insisted it had, as there had been two payments made at the same time early and so on again. you get the picture. Anyway, today, after arguing the point with some silly person who would NOT listen, and his supervisor who was every bit as bad, they suddenly did a u turn and accepted their own stupidity. And fault. 

You can probably tell I am not very happy about this. It has caused us serious problems not to mention upset the kids (Daddy, the car...........). I have recorded the conversation myself, thus have proof they have admitted fault. Just in case. And I promised the fella that for every minute he wasted my time I would go onto an internet site and tell the truth about what they have done.

Thats 1. I was on the phone for well over an hour.

Avoid them like the plague. I am not a fool but they bullied me and most folk would've abandoned the case when they were explaining just how stupid I was and I could not understand because they are of a higher intelligence.

Neil Constant


----------



## soulboy (22 Jul 2012)

There's even more of these dodgy ins companies about now that people are desperately trying to get premiums down. 
eCar Ins are another one to avoid!
chris


----------



## neilyweely (22 Jul 2012)

It really gets my goat when I know all these folk are living it up on MY MONEY, and fleecing everyone they can at any given opportunity. We all know that if the insurance companies can get out of paying a claim they will. They have specially trained investigators to pick holes in your claim. So, if mums house burns down they will do all they can to put themselves in a position where they can say 'No'.

I am getting disillusioned, you wouldn't like me when I'm disillusioned.....

Neil

Budget insurance rip off mistake bad liberty

I am telling the truth, surely I am allowed to be specific in naming the company involved?


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Jul 2012)

Sorry to hear about your woes Neil.

All insurance companies exist to maximise payouts to their shareholders - not their policyholders.

Dibs


----------



## JakeS (23 Jul 2012)

Sorry to hear about your problems - sounds like a nightmare!



neilyweely":3dolbqas said:


> A warning. Budget insurance. Last night I had my car seized by the police and impounded.



A point of curiosity - were the police not interested in any documentary evidence of your insurance - policy certificate, cover note, etc.? (I wonder whether they're going to ask Budget to pay for the time and resources they wasted wrongly impounding your car...)

Have you contacted any newspapers? As Dibs mentioned, your average publicly traded company will only be out to provide value to shareholders, so IMO the best course of action to keep them in line is try your best to hurt their stock price and/or profitability every time they do something bad...


----------



## Dibs-h (23 Jul 2012)

JakeS":3cohcpx0 said:


> A point of curiosity - were the police not interested in any documentary evidence of your insurance - policy certificate, cover note, etc.?



My suspicion is that the MIB database showed the car as not being insured. Suppose it would boil down to the copper - whether he'd issue a producer or be inclined (or obliged now) to seize it.

Be interesting to know whether Plod would have any leeway or is obliged to seize it - my suspicion is the latter.

Dibs


----------



## JakeS (23 Jul 2012)

Dibs-h":1vsdnu6r said:


> My suspicion is that the MIB database showed the car as not being insured. Suppose it would boil down to the copper - whether he'd issue a producer or be inclined (or obliged now) to seize it.



I thought one of the points of a cover note was that it allowed you to demonstrate you were insured before your details had made it through the bureaucracy machine!


----------



## whiskywill (23 Jul 2012)

I have just sorted out travel insurance and noticed that one company "may" charge £5 if you cancel within the statutory 14 day "cooling off" period.


----------



## beech1948 (23 Jul 2012)

Just a thought.

Could you go to the Small Claims court and claim for the following:

1) Loss of your time at £200 per hour
2) Compensation for error they made £500
3) Loss of use of vehicle £350 per day
4) Lost wages/income for several days at £350 per day

There is a limit on the amount that you can claim under a Small Claims Court and I can't remember what it is but it is several thousands.

By product benefits:
a) You can fill in the forms yourself at zero cost or at a cost you can try to recover via the claim 
b) The claim could gain some notoriety if the papers were informed...nudge nudge
c) Budget would need to instruct a Senior Solicitor or even a QC to defend themselves at vast cost thus eating up your profit plus that from 20 others.

Maybe its time to have a look for Small Claims Court on line.

Let us know if you decide to have a go.
Al


----------



## beech1948 (23 Jul 2012)

Just a thought.

Could you go to the Small Claims court and claim for the following:

1) Loss of your time at £200 per hour
2) Compensation for error they made £500
3) Loss of use of vehicle £350 per day
4) Lost wages/income for several days at £350 per day

There is a limit on the amount that you can claim under a Small Claims Court and I can't remember what it is but it is several thousands.

By product benefits:
a) You can fill in the forms yourself at zero cost or at a cost you can try to recover via the claim 
b) The claim could gain some notoriety if the papers were informed...nudge nudge
c) Budget would need to instruct a Senior Solicitor or even a QC to defend themselves at vast cost thus eating up your profit plus that from 20 others.

Maybe its time to have a look for Small Claims Court on line.

Let us know if you decide to have a go.
Al


----------



## RogerS (23 Jul 2012)

Go onto the Companies House website, get the home address of a Director. Write to them saying what happened and that you would like £450 compensation for your wasted time, loss of access to your vehicle etc.


----------



## RogerS (24 Jul 2012)

Neil..if you don;t get any joy from them then it might be worth posting here although the forum does look a bit dead http://www.moneysupermarket.com/communi ... ng-67.aspx

or on pistonheads although be prepared for troll responses....while the forum does have some genuine people, it seems to attract more than its share of trolls.


----------



## misterfish (24 Jul 2012)

RogerS":oxa30bhr said:


> Neil..if you don;t get any joy from them then it might be worth posting here although the forum does look a bit dead http://www.moneysupermarket.com/communi ... ng-67.aspx
> 
> or on pistonheads although be prepared for troll responses....while the forum does have some genuine people, it seems to attract more than its share of trolls.



Or Money Savings Expert forums ( http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/for ... y.php?f=21 ) - they always seem to have a lot of activity and have many knowledgeable regular posters.

Misterfish


----------



## The Bear (24 Jul 2012)

The paper certificate and cover note are worthless. The police are well aware it is a common insurance avoidance scam to get these issued then cancel the direct debit. You have what appears to be valid insurance, the policy was cancelled when the DD was cancelled. Hence the police will go on what the MIB say, as that is supposed to be more accurate

Mark


----------



## Lons (24 Jul 2012)

Hi Neil

Budget (BISL Ltd) is part of the BGL Group http://www.bglgroup.co.uk

The group Chief Executive is Peter Winslow [email protected] 

Definately worth a well constructed email to him. Do it in the form of a formal letter and send as an attachment. You should get a response in my experience. At least it has for me with several major companies, most recently Aldi. (must post that one)

cheers

Bob


----------

